# coisas de partir...



## nidia hernandez

Amigos me aproximan a esta frase?:

"Coisas de partir"

gracias


----------



## willy2008

Así sin contexto se me ocurre , cosas para repartir, pero tendría que leer la oración completa


----------



## nidia hernandez

willy2008 said:


> Así sin contexto se me ocurre , cosas para repartir, pero tendría que leer la oración completa



estimado he aqui el contexto:

´dele ausento os teus olhos, sorriso,tudo coisas de ti, mas coisas de partir

gracias


----------



## Carfer

Conheço esse poema da Ana Luísa Amaral, mas, sou-lhe franco, nunca estive muito certo do significado desse _'partir'_. Duvido que seja '_partir_' no sentido de '_repartir_'. Poderá ter o sentido de _'irse_'? Talvez. '_Partir' _no sentido de '_romper_'? Não me parece ter muita lógica. _'Partir_' no sentido de '_originarse'? _Não digo que não. A construção não aponta para aí, mas estamos a lidar com poesia. Sinceramente não sei. Pode ser que outro foreiro possa ajudar mais.


----------



## patriota

Partir o coração?


----------



## nidia hernandez

Carfer said:


> Conheço esse poema da Ana Luísa Amaral, mas, sou-lhe franco, nunca estive muito certo do significado desse _'partir'_. Duvido que seja '_partir_' no sentido de '_repartir_'. Poderá ter o sentido de _'irse_'? Talvez. '_Partir' _no sentido de '_romper_'? Não me parece ter muita lógica. _'Partir_' no sentido de '_originarse'? _Não digo que não. A construção não aponta para aí, mas estamos a lidar com poesia. Sinceramente não sei. Pode ser que outro foreiro possa ajudar mais.



Gracias 
me voy a ir por la palabra irse...

cosas de irse...

gracias


----------



## Carfer

patriota said:


> Partir o coração?



É uma possibilidade, de facto, mas a verdade é que ela quer alheá-lo do poema. Veja:
_'Tento empurrar-te de cima do poema
para não o estragar na emoção de ti:
olhos semi-cerrados, em precauções de tempo,
a sonhá-lo de longe, todo livre sem ti.
_
_Dele ausento os teus olhos, sorriso, boca, olhar:
tudo coisas de ti, mas coisas de partir...'

_Eu diria que o sentido, bem vistas as coisas,  é _'de deixar de fora', 'de afastar(-me delas)'_


----------



## nidia hernandez

Carfer said:


> É uma possibilidade, de facto, mas a verdade é que ela quer alheá-lo do poema. Veja:
> _'Tento empurrar-te de cima do poema
> para não o estragar na emoção de ti:
> olhos semi-cerrados, em precauções de tempo,
> a sonhá-lo de longe, todo livre sem ti.
> 
> 
> muy bien Gracias
> muchas gracias
> _
> _Dele ausento os teus olhos, sorriso, boca, olhar:
> tudo coisas de ti, mas coisas de partir...'
> 
> _Eu diria que o sentido, bem vistas as coisas,  é _'de deixar de fora', 'de afastar(-me delas)'_


----------



## nidia hernandez

willy2008 said:


> Así sin contexto se me ocurre , cosas para repartir, pero tendría que leer la oración completa



estimado he aqui el contexto:

´dele ausento os teus olhos, sorriso,tudo coisas de ti, mas coisas de partir

gracias


----------



## willy2008

Encontré en el diccionario que *partir *en sentido figurado también se usa como afligir, tener pena.


----------



## nidia hernandez

Gracias muy amable
cariÑos


----------



## Carfer

willy2008 said:


> Encontré en el diccionario que *partir *en sentido figurado también se usa como afligir, tener pena.



Com esse sentido conheço _'partir o coração', _mas simplesmente '_partir_' não. Há uma proximidade de sentido óbvia entre '_ausentar_', com que se inicia o verso, e '_partir_'. A Ana Luísa Amaral anda há procura do verso puro, daquele que não é influenciável pela '_emoção_' do ser amado (digo assim, porque o género do dito ser não está expresso). Daí que omita tudo o que a ele respeita, os olhos, o sorriso, a boca, o olhar. Ausenta-se de tudo isso, _'parte_'. Por isso digo que o sentido é o de _'afastar-se', 'deixar essa coisas de fora', deixá-las para trás. _mas sem certezas, claro.


----------



## willy2008

Da uma olhada aquí


----------



## Carfer

willy2008 said:


> Da uma olhada aquí



Certo, Willy, mas não é nada comum e, de qualquer forma, com essa acepção e segundo o dicionário usa-se na forma pronominal, o que não é o caso.


----------

